# How Many Plants



## Crazy Horse (Nov 20, 2006)

How many plants does it take to get in a load of s**t from the coppers. Don't really need a criminal record.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 20, 2006)

That would depend on where you are, here is a link to help you out.

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_law.shtml


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

One live plant constitutes "Cultivation"..a felony in almost every state, without a medical exemption.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Nov 21, 2006)

That does'nt sound good.


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2006)

State Laws - www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4516


----------



## Crazy Horse (Nov 23, 2006)

Link no work


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2006)

State by state MJ Laws
...try that


----------

